
Hacker News and the NoSQL Movement - theforay
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/07/hacker-news-and-the-nosql-movement.html
======
adambyrtek
Not really interesting to people who already read Hacker News :)

~~~
theforay
:) agreed but just figured people who like to see it all the same

------
uptown
So this is basically a story about how much traffic your site gets from HN,
and a plug for the DB company you have a vested interest in promoting?

~~~
fredwilson
not exactly. its a post about HN and why people should read it and participate
in it. i barely mentioned our portfolio company.

------
Semiapies
I don't know that it's worth linking here, but unlike some of the other folks
here, I don't see the horrible sin in pointing out Hacker News to people.

How many of _us_ got here by waking up from a dead sleep, finding our fingers
mysteriously typing "news.ycombinator.com", and then going, "Huh, this is
pretty cool."? (Presumably following this with, "Help! My fingers are typing
strange URLs by themselves!")

------
philfreo
apparently Hacker News is a blog aggregator...

------
Raphael
Please join me in flagging any submissions with "Hacker News" in the title.

~~~
pg
Please don't. That is exactly the kind of thing this site was created to
escape.

------
jrockway
I think rather than blogging about something intelligent, I am just going to
start saying how much I love $social_news_site_du_jour. Then I can get mega
karma and mega ad views, and win the internets.

~~~
pg
His post was more interesting than this comment.

~~~
jrockway
It is similarly uninteresting that you like an article that praises your work
more than a snide comment about such articles.

